# Audi PhatNoise on sale now.



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey guys, 
We are now selling the Audi Phat noise music system, for the low price of $119.40. The Phatnoise comes with everything to install into your Audi, download hours, and hours of music and go... You will not see these cheaper. Here is some more info on the system. http://www.phatnoise.com/audi/how_it_works.htm
It is very easy to place a order and we ship the very same day.
http://www.1stvwparts.com/prod...d=968
Thanks guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Audi PhatNoise on sale now. ([email protected])*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Audi PhatNoise on sale now. ([email protected])*

if i didnt have ipod.. i'd be all over this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Audi PhatNoise on sale now. (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_if i didnt have ipod.. i'd be all over this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Audi PhatNoise on sale now. ([email protected])*

I have a phatnoise in my Touareg. I bought it for about the same price it's being offered here. I don't own an iPod or other mp3 player, so it works great for me. I got a 20G cartridge fomr eBay (my original 10G cartridge died when it got wet), and have downloaded about 70 CDs worth of tunes so far (I have room for probably 150 or so more). It takes a little while to get used to the menus and how they work, but I can scroll through the discs and/or tunes with the radio control buttons on my steering wheel (I assume it works the same way in Audis), and the CD names are stated audibly over the stereo system so you don't have ot take your eyes off the road. All in all I think it's a worthwhile purchase at the price indicated.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Audi PhatNoise on sale now. (jmj)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mdelli (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Audi PhatNoise on sale now. ([email protected])*

What size HD comes with this?
Thanks!


----------

